# Nice route from Calais to Gibraltar Places to visit\stay?



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

At the end of the month we will be driving South from Bristol to Dover, Calais - ending up near Gibraltar.

Having only done this trip quickly previously, we would love to take in some of the lovely scenery enroute. We always travelled up/down the west coast of France and straight down past Madrid to Malaga and across.

We will take about 2-3 weeks to do the trip, leaving at the end of August, and it will be one way for the winter. We then plan to tour northern Portugal in Oct\Nov (4 weeks ish), then southern Portugal in Jan\Feb before returning to the UK again for the wonderful English summers next year :wink: 

If anyone can advise of good routes, and campsites we would be greatly appreciative. We are members of the Caravan and Camping club, but also like to wild camp. We would like to avoid the 'expensive' sites as much as possible to keep costs down, but would not dismiss them out of hand if they were highly recommended. We particularly like scenery, and have no desire for amusement arcades etc.
We have never stayed on a French aire or equivalent, so we have a huge learning curve. Previously all trips have been done in a VW conversion, so in the new Pilote, we will have relative luxury - cant wait 8) 

Thanks in advance for any ideas,
Clive & Maggie


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

*Cadiz Carnival*

Hi Clive and Maggie

One event to think about is the carnival in Cadiz ...... not in Portugal I know, but relatively speaking it is just down the road.

http://www.spain.info/TourSpain/Eventos/Fiestas/A/DW/0/Fiestas+de+Carnaval?Language=en

We had a brilliant weekend there this year and (for us) it certainly lived up to a growing reputation as one of the best pre-Lent festivals in Europe.

object width="425" height="344">




PM me if you want more info re where to stay, etc.


----------

